# Zassenhaus Quito



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

What do people know of this grinder? Is it a worthy competitor to Hario or Porlex? Or just more money?! Thanks


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I've just ordered one as has someone in the 'top 5' thread. Looks like the same base design as the commandante but some differences, whether that's a good thing or not remains to be seen.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Would love to hear your opinions! I would be looking at it as an option for coarse grinds.


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Haha I see you couldn't resist either CH?!

Yeah I ordered one too... Will be interesting to see what it's like when it arrives. Will post some thoughts when I've had some time with it next week.

One thing I have realised from pics on a Korean retailer's site is that unlike practically all hand grinders, the handle / crank arm is not removable - it appears to be a single piece of steel that's bent through 90deg, with only the end knob coming off (highly useful that...).

So already its got a few minus points for travel grinder suitability...


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

In fact looking at it again, the non removable handle started to grate on me without the thing even being here yet, so I've changed the order to a Panama which definitely has a removable handle - one that looks rather uncomfortable without a knob on the end I must admit.

Smaller capacity too I think, but could be more suited as a travel grinder...

CH, will be interesting to compare with your Quito notes when you've had a go.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes I am in urgent need of a grinder as using the delonghi backup is a bit rubbish and a faf for a single serving

Considering that my porlex's handle mechanism has just been completely worn out (probably due to me being too aggressive) I am not overly fussed about it. Panama does look more suitable for travel, that handle does look a bit awkward but you can't really know until you've tried. Seem to be fairly different grinders but aiming for identical price points.

Will hopefully get round to posting some photos and the like one it arrives


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Couple of quick photos of the grinder.

I have not actually got round to using it for coffee yet...

  2014-07-14-1443 by krazy-olie, on Flickr

  2014-07-14-1451(0) by krazy-olie, on Flickr

  2014-07-14-1451(0) by krazy-olie, on Flickr

Instructions are in German, don't now if it gives guidance as to where to set it, I guess I'll just have to figure it out.

It's weightier and larger than I was expecting but it feels nice and solid, definitely something for the kitchen rather than the campsite. The handle is essentially an extension of the shaft, feels like it should be easier to grind with this than the porlex.


----------

